# Airbags with Torsion Bar?



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Starting to look into putting bags on my 2000 VW Eurovan. My problem is that the front is a torsion bar setup while the rear is spring/shock. Where do I start? I know the torsion bar needs to come off put do I weld in bag cups. HELP!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hmm i i had a 4wd s10 it had a torsion bar setup in the front. i cant imaging how you would put bags on that but im very curious.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

Do you have a picture or schematic of the front suspension? Old 2WD Nissans and possibly some Toyota pickups had double wishbone torsion bar front suspensions. Depending on how similar your setup is, you might be able to get some inspiration from the minitruck crowd.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Do you have a picture or schematic of the front suspension? Old 2WD Nissans and possibly some Toyota pickups had double wishbone torsion bar front suspensions. Depending on how similar your setup is, you might be able to get some inspiration from the minitruck crowd.

I thought the same thing but have had a hard time finding answers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Torsion bar vehicles can be easy or hard. Really depends how big the control arms are, weight, and space.
Get some pics and we will help.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does this help or do you need more:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Even more camera phone pics:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Is there anyway you can get it on an lift and take pictures? I Am not quite understanding what does what from those picturs.

So there is a torsion bar that you can turn the splines?
Whats front and whats back from the above pictures? Likes like you could do a set of cups to replace that spring, you may have to relocated a shock. Depending on how it attaches you could do a strut/bag but I dunno how these suspensions work. You have a few options depending on the situation under there.
Get that sucker in the air with the wheels off and get some pics yo!


_Modified by Plain at 1:32 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
So there is a torsion bar that you can turn the splines?
_Modified by Plain at 1:32 PM 7-27-2008_









If you look right above the axle in this pic you will see the Torsion Bar. The actual adjustment rods are further back on the Eurovan.

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Is there anyway you can get it on an lift and take pictures? I Am not quite understanding what does what from those picturs.
_Modified by Plain at 1:32 PM 7-27-2008_

I will try and get more pics with a better camera this week.

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
Whats front and whats back from the above pictures? Likes like you could do a set of cups to replace that spring, you may have to relocated a shock. Depending on how it attaches you could do a strut/bag but I dunno how these suspensions work. You have a few options depending on the situation under there.
Get that sucker in the air with the wheels off and get some pics yo!
_Modified by Plain at 1:32 PM 7-27-2008_

I figure bags in the rear would work. And I know the torsion bar has to be taken out. I assume that welding cups up front and doing a shock relocation kit would work.......


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

We have a 2000 Eurovan....I just have yet to get underneath of it and figure stuff out....I'm gonna grab a few different brackets and bags and play around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_We have a 2000 Eurovan....I just have yet to get underneath of it and figure stuff out....I'm gonna grab a few different brackets and bags and play around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PM Sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

Pictures of the adjustment point for the torsion bar:








Pictures of the shock assembly up front (I stole this pic):








Some other torsion bar pics:








_Modified by SMOOTH at 11:02 AM 7-28-2008_


_Modified by SMOOTH at 11:14 AM 7-28-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

theres got to be a way to bag a eurovan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

you say its a 2wd. Why do I see a driveshaft in the front pic? Is it FWD?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I don't know what I was thinking Kevin when I said 2wd I meant FWD. Kevin I really do appreciate you taking time out of your busy day to look into this. I would like to figure this out so that I can throw some $$$ your way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

A FWD van that big. Wow this is a tough one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Now you see my problem..........


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I have a feeling this is not gonna be a quick and easy replacement like the other builds you see on here..It may require some chop and weld...
look at the stuff the guys at airkewled are doin with the beetles and buss's of the air cooled era....might give some insight into what to do with the torsion bar...
http://www.airkewld.com/pages/welcome.php


_Modified by diive4sho at 10:28 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Is the axle going to be in the way? I assume that the shock would have to be relocated..........
I wonder if I could use something like "Shockwave" setups for the front:










_Modified by SMOOTH at 12:42 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

My other option is that AIM sells a kit. But just buy bag setup not the management. Here is the front setup:
http://airbagit.com/product_in...=4624
What do you guys think about that idea?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

both of these choices will not work. How long is this shock?
For the answer you have to stop looking at the shock, and find room to tuck a bag. Fabrication is your friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

To bad you dont have a T5. They have a Mac strut.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_To bad you dont have a T5. They have a Mac strut.









That looks hawt! We just need to figure out how to put air on my T4!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Maybe GAS would have some information on it...My bet is you're not gonna find a kit/good info stateside....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_Maybe GAS would have some information on it...My bet is you're not gonna find a kit/good info stateside....

Thanks for the info. They show a setup available on their website. I sent them a email!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Someone asked me awhile back what the length of my front shock was: 11.5".


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_To bad you dont have a T5. They have a Mac strut.
























i wish we had those here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*











_Modified by SMOOTH at 6:19 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Bringing this back from the dead. I still want to make this happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Make brackets off the inside of the frame where the torsion bar adguster is to spin the bar and lift and lower.
Years ago there was a product called "the Porkchop" do searches and see if you can get some images.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://www.appliedgmc.com/prod.itml/icOid/650


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Airbags with Torsion Bar? (SMOOTH)*

you could do something similar to what minitruckers do to the front of the nissan harbody trucks...
heres a nissan front suspension build, click each thumbnail for bigger pic and description: http://www.minitruckinweb.com/....html


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Back from the dead (part two).

SMOOTH did you ever figure it out?


----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

You could just get a bracket made to have a air spring replace where the adjusting bolt is for the torsion key. This would put the bag up under the van, and should give you the same amount of travel up and down as attempting to mount an air spring up on the control arm itself. 

And the bag on the torsion key has been done before. I would search google for bagged tahoe with torsion bars.

Mike


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

He ended up selling it for an A6, and now has an A8.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

mike.snipe said:


> You could just get a bracket made to have a air spring replace where the adjusting bolt is for the torsion key. This would put the bag up under the van, and should give you the same amount of travel up and down as attempting to mount an air spring up on the control arm itself.
> 
> And the bag on the torsion key has been done before. I would search google for bagged tahoe with torsion bars.


Thanks Mike for the info!


----------

